# Mango Spring Summer 2011 Lookbook



## rupika (Mar 16, 2011)

The Mango Spring 2011 Ad Campaign featured Scarlett Johansson and now they have released their Spring 2011 Collection. Very Relaxed yet chic, we at YST especially loved the accessories featured in the campaign. Check out the collection here.


----------



## Geek (Mar 16, 2011)

Can you please credit your images.

 



> Originally Posted by *rupika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 18, 2011)

I like the looks. I haven't shopped at Mango but I need to check them out now!


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 20, 2011)

I WANT that plum paisley dress with the trench!! I love this neutral kick everyone is going on this spring, its so flattering for everyone


----------

